# Chael Sonnen



## Tanaka (May 22, 2010)

Chael Sonnen is of course the next victim cough opponent of Anderson Silva.

Lately a lot of people on youtube have been putting him in some very bad light. I admit I didn't really know about Chael Sonnens existence until he was lined up to fight Anderson Silva.
But has he always been this talkative?

Making remarks like "I don't like to sit underneath my opponents with my legs wide open, because i'm republican" - Which my guess is referring to Jujutsu practitioners.

"Fedor and Rogers were like two fatties swinging at each other" - or something along those lines.

What are your thoughts on this guy?


----------



## Tez3 (May 22, 2010)

To be honest I've never heard of him!
The legs open remark quoted doesn't make any sense at all!


----------



## K831 (May 23, 2010)

I like him. He has a flare for sarcastic remarks and has let more of that show as he has come into the limelight, but most of the interviews I have seen show him as a fairly level headed, nice guy, who has learned that the occasional witty and inflammatory remark is good for marketing. 






The bjj comment makes sense in context. It is from a longer interview and is a tongue in cheek remark coming from a wrestler, commenting on the "passive" position regularly assumed by bbj players, and avoided at all costs by wrestlers (and, coincidentally, heterosexual republicans) per the joke. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG0v1ZVxItg&feature=related


----------



## MattJ (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree with K831. Chael is marketing himself as a "heel" to generate interest for his fight with Silva. His comments have gotten perilously close to the line a few times, but I think he is just doing it for show, and mostly, I find him amusing.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 2, 2010)

He talks a lot to generate interest in his fights, but a guy who got TKO'ed by Terry Martin and Jeremy Horn is gonna get killed on the feet by Anderson Silva.  He also got subbed by Forrest Griffin in about 2 and a half minutes, methinks Silva will beat him anyway he wants to, then we won't hear any more of his interviews.


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with what k831 said. He was being tongue in cheek. CS is a pretty level headed and very good fighter. I hope he does well against AS. If he wins that'll be great, I want him to finish on his feet. 

I'm really gald He's a Republican. LOL  Political correctness is terrible!


----------



## MattJ (Jun 2, 2010)

Skpotamus said:


> He talks a lot to generate interest in his fights, but a guy who got TKO'ed by Terry Martin and Jeremy Horn is gonna get killed on the feet by Anderson Silva. He also got subbed by Forrest Griffin in about 2 and a half minutes, methinks Silva will beat him anyway he wants to, then we won't hear any more of his interviews.


 
Ha, while I agree that people should be realistic about Sonnen's chances against Silva (slim), the fights that you are referencing are from quite a while ago (2004?).  Chael did well striking against Nate Marquardt recently, for instance.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm with MattJ on this one, Chael has improved tons over the years and has an insane amount of experience. I think his skills right now are the answer to Silva. Watch his bouts vs Filho, Marquardt, Okami, Baker etc. While he did lose to Maia with a slick slick triangle, I haven't seen Silva showcase _any_ of his BJJ, and since that bout Chael has listened to his corner (Lindland) and NOT jumped in vs the BJJ (See Sonnen/Filho 2), but chosen to exercise a smart game plan and grind them out.

He will take some shots I'm sure, but I see him taking the fight to the ground and then we'll see how things go. It will be a first no matter which way it goes from there for Silva lately.

Plus, he trains with some of my friends, I have to root for my guys .


----------

